
School Daze - newest
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/school-daze/
======
deogeo
> But eventually this second generation of school gentrifiers started pushing
> the black students out. [..] Gradually those students and their parents
> began to feel less welcome at P.S. 8. It is still more integrated than the
> Park Slope schools, but it is at 59 percent white students and rising.

Could this be applied to white students as well? I.e. they leave minority-
white schools because they "feel less welcome"?

~~~
mieseratte
> Could this be applied to white students as well? I.e. they leave minority-
> white schools because they "feel less welcome"?

Why wouldn't it be the case as well? Racism knows no race.

------
grimjack00
I don't understand this: "We wanted to try to do no more for our child than
other people were doing for theirs, because that was bad for both parent and
kid, but we felt guilty doing too much less." They seriously are _trying_ not
to do more for their children than others?

So, since one of the criteria they mentioned in the article was the percent of
students on the free/reduced cost lunch, will they start underfeeding their
child because most of their classmates are probably undernourished?

~~~
afuchs
No, this seems to be a misreading of the article.

They want to do everything they can to make their child succeed, and also feel
bad that the opportunities their child has are not available to other children
because of those children's socioeconomic status

Someone can have two conflicting opinions at the same time.

Everything in the world is not black and white, or all or nothing. Different
things can have both good and bad parts that go with them.

------
gumby
This is a good article about a deep problem, but one side point up front
jumped out at me:

> Once I began to see the schools, of course, I could not unsee them. I
> realized how much of life—and by life in this case I mean real estate—was
> organized around them.

It goes meta as well: JFK was shot by an assassin who had set up in a
schoolbook depository. Yes, not only do the schools themselves take up a lot
of space but simply looking after the textbooks requires a large physical
plant!

Despite the fact that pretty much everyone attended a school and the majority
of people have kids who did so at some point, school spending is a small
percentage of overall GDP (and tiny proportion of federal spending), and is,
as the article points out, distributed and spent in an ad hoc fashion.

